

Bill Gates – Deposition Part 4 of 12 - _RPM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhdDZk45HDI

======
orionblastar
Netscape was a threat because Microsoft could not control the web browser, so
they countered by making Internet Explorer and then bundling it with Windows.

Java Microsoft made their own version of it, but made J++ and J# that compiled
Java code to native code. Sun and others made APIs to it, and eventually Sun
sued Microsoft and Microsoft abandoned J++ and J# and made C# in 2001/2002 to
replace it with Java like syntax.

Java as a language was not a threat, Java as a platform in mobile devices and
operating systems was a threat. Java was being developed into an operating
system at the time for that Network Computer that used Netscape as a web
browser.

You can see the worry on Gate's face and how he is thinking each question
carefully before answering. It was all about what Gates can recall not what
might be possible.

~~~
modzilla
Interesting. It seems like both threats were real – just not clearly realized
in the market until recent years. Android is now a huge operating system
written largely in java, and IE as a web browser has more or less been
whittled away by chrome, firefox, and others.

